# Project Black is finished!



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Here she is. I took it down to just the frame before I put it together and weighed it.

Frame only: 1080 grams

Complete (w/o pedals) 14.39lbs

Complete with pedals: 15.10lbs!

I cant wait to get out and ride it. Its supposed to be -1 tomorrow morning :mad2: I hope to get a couple rides in this month outside, but for now it the boring a$$ trainer.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice! I like the red bits on the brakes. Have fun!


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> Nice! I like the red bits on the brakes. Have fun!


I agree. The red and white touches throughout really look great. This is a very clean,solid build....Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy seat tube...how tall are you?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice build... I like!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Tagez said:


> Holy seat tube...how tall are you?


Crazy huh! I am only 6'1" but i have a 93cm inseam. That puts my seatpost at 82.5cm from center BB to the top of my saddle. It hard sometimes because even w/ my stem at the higher angle, i still have a 10cm drop.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Hairy Legs said:


> Crazy huh! I am only 6'1" but i have a 93cm inseam. That puts my seatpost at 82.5cm from center BB to the top of my saddle. It hard sometimes because even w/ my stem at the higher angle, i still have a 10cm drop.


Jesus christ! 93cm?! I'm 6'1 as well and mine is only 76cm haha


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

DarkoBWM said:


> Jesus christ! 93cm?! I'm 6'1 as well and mine is only 76cm haha


Hey dude, im all legs. I would love a custom build with a 56cm TT and a 61cm ST.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

"I see a road bike and I want to paint it black..."


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Haunting..., sweet!

How did you remove all the other graphics?


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

is that an 56 or 58cm?


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Haunting..., sweet!
> 
> How did you remove all the other graphics?


That is the way it comes from Specialized. It's not called the 'Project Black' for no reason


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

samuel said:


> is that an 56 or 58cm?


It is a 58cm.


----------

